
Remote education does not require giving up rights to freedom and privacy - gtsnexp
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/remote-education-does-not-require-giving-up-rights-to-freedom-and-privacy
======
free_bird01
They are requiring all students to show a valid ID and then consent access to
browser history, if that wasn't enough they compel students to give a bedroom
tour showing their bed and anything demanded by the proctor. This is beyond
unacceptable and unfortunately becoming the norm in this day and age.

~~~
SydneyPumpkin
dystopian stuff. Are schools subscribing simply due to lack of alternatives or
competition inside this new market?

------
gtsnexp
FSF blog post standing up against proprietary video-conferencing tools and
proctoring. Timely!

------
paracelsius9
Super relevant!

